# Bubbling Cauldron



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Send me your email by pm and I'll send you a few sound files. I think most are short, so you may need to loop them. You can use freeware programs like Audacity to do that.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Johnny,

Can you upload them on here, because I could use them too!


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here you go:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VG21NAXW

I thought I had more, but the other two have witches cackling over them. This is the only one without any additional sound effects.


----------



## hydehaunt (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you Johnny!! Knew you badboys here could help me!!! Best of luck on Halloween!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks Man!


----------



## massimino (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome, I needed this too. Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's all the non-witchy bubbling cauldron sounds I could come up with. Bubbly bubbly


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

found a bunch here - http://www.garageofevil.com/audio/sounds/Halloween Wavs/F-X/Cauldrons/


----------

